# Anti-anxiety? Try ANXIETY.



## cosmicserpent (Jan 7, 2011)

.


----------



## Opiman (Aug 8, 2011)

I have to point something out to everybody who claims to have developed anxiety disorders at some point in their lives (meaning you didn't suffer from anxiety at age 11 but do now).

What do you think that development _was_? Your brain (over a period of time) established connections telling you to feel anxious when _____ situation arose. Well, just as those connections were formed in the first place, they can be unformed and reformed as something else.

Marijuana is just one tool that allows you to see why those connections were established in the first place. Though it may temporarily increase anxiety, it also has the ability to show you the thought process that lead up to that feeling of anxiety. And this is the first step in training yourself not to let yourself feel anxious. Once you're able to isolate the cause of your anxiety and look at the issue objectively, you can rationalize your feelings and learn to overcome them.

That's not to say this is easy. It isn't. I've been smoking on and off for a few years, and it's just in the past month that I began to see what marijuana can enable me to do. Unfortunately, in order to see what causes your anxiety, you first have to experience that anxiety, and cannabis can often make that even more uncomfortable. Believe me, I've had my fair share of extremely anxious social situations that were probably worsened by marijuana. But what doesn't kill you makes you stronger, and I like to believe I've learned from these experiences in a few ways.

One trick though, is to avoid viewing marijuana as a "drug" that will "fix" you. Rather, it acts like a counselor of sorts. One that knows your every feeling and every thought, and is with you at all times to point out where you start to go wrong and help you alter and improve your conscious and subconscious thought patterns.

You don't need drugs to cover up your problems. You need tools (in whatever form they come in) to reveal your problems and help you fix them, not cover them up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Marijuana is illegal in most areas.
Please do not spam.

Feel the fear and do it anyway!


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Weed is great! 

Just don't use it like Alcohol to escape anything. 
I like to smoke weed or drink socially for fun, but I'll smoke weed/eat weed cookiez by myself to relax after a hard day type deal sometimes.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Marijuana is illegal in most areas.
> Please do not spam.
> 
> Feel the fear and do it anyway!


I think he touched on some important points though, basically anything that didn't have to do with marijuana. Our anxiety is telling us something. Unconscious beliefs develop or trigger the anxiety.

Also, you can get marijuana from your doctor, just like any drug. I have never smoked nor do I intend to smoke marijuana, but I have taken pills. I would smoke a joint before I touched another pill.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

too bad it has also _caused_ anxiety disorders for people


----------



## Opiman (Aug 8, 2011)

The Professor said:


> too bad it has also _caused_ anxiety disorders for people


That's a risk one with recreational drug use. Buprenorphine might be used to help treat addiction, but can cause addiction if used recreationally.

I'll admit to using weed as a recreational drug. But at other times it can also be a useful tool for solving personal problems.


----------



## EntropySmith (Dec 4, 2011)

I with you 100% cosmicserpent but marijuana is not agreeable to everyone and many will view it simply as a party drug like mal79. Also marijuana can help see the you you want to/can become but it can't necessarily get you there. But having said that...Amen ot everything else you said.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

INsight meditation can also help you see you how you are.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

I used to smoke a lot of weed in college but it definitely didn't have a positive effect on my anxiety. That's not to say it mightn't help some people though, weed effects different people in different ways.


----------



## silver777 (Mar 20, 2011)

weed gave me anxietya, if i didnt smoke weed i wouldnt even of known this site existed


----------

